# Your Thoughts on Boyd Tinsley of Dave Matthews Band's Violin Approach



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He was trained classically, but carved out his own style of Rock and Roll violin. He squeaks a lot, but goodness does he sound like no other and pack energy in every note.

Example of one of my favorite solos by him:


----------

